

Build a Christmas List with Martini - babawere
http://blog.gopheracademy.com/day-11-martini

======
cvburgess
Does anyone have any comparisons of Martini and Flask/Bottle or Sinatra? It
would be interesting to compare performance, library support, and syntax of
these (seemingly similar) micro-frameworks.

~~~
neya
From what I've seen, Go lang when used with a Framework, returns somewhat
comparable performance to Node.js

This should give you a rough idea: (Revel is a Go based framework here)

[http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r5&hw=i7...](http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r5&hw=i7&test=db&l=o00&f=21t94-8vn08x-0)

~~~
cgarvis
I think it's only fair to compare Go with a framework with Node.js with a
framework. At that comparison, Revel is a little more than twice as fast as
Express

~~~
cvburgess
Thanks for the Revel/Express comparison, do you have any links to support that
claim?

------
codegangsta
Author here. One question I often get about Martini is how to hook it up to a
database. I hope this post helps explain the Martini workflow a bit more!

~~~
toni
In the event you feel like answering, most martini examples I have seen
instruct us to execute `go run main.go`. Is that the "right" way to run
martini? Shouldn't I compile my martini app first?

~~~
BarkMore
This is not the recommended way to run Go applications, including those using
Martini. Use "go build" or "go install" to build a binary and then execute the
binary.

------
fleitz
Christmas lists should be written using PenAndPaper.

You can create a wishlist in about a minute using absolutely zero lines of
code.

Here's a great tutorial on how you can get started with PenAndPaper.

[http://studenthacks.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/thesis-
pa...](http://studenthacks.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/thesis-paper.jpg)

